# Rats, theft, trains and being a dumbass :)



## AG Golda (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi friends  after a ton of research and videos and guidance from a friend who's also on stp, I hopped my first train last month. That friend helped me get on but it was a solo ride from halifax to moncton. My mistake here was getting off a little bit too soon. I threw my pack off and watched for the barrel rolls but my pack sucks and I'm experimenting a lot with weight distribution.. anyway my pack kind of nose dived where I threw it, figured I was good to go. While judging, I started worrying way too much about being spotted. I was wearing improper footwear, good boots but they were a touch too big. When when I did jump, I instinctually used my arm to protect a couple of items that were in the front pocket of my jacket. This caused my posture to be thrown off and sent me down straight onto the shoulder of the arm that I had used for protection .. and hard. Really hard. I'll tell anyone who's new, wrap up your important stuff and put it somewhere where you dont have to worry about it.... make sure you have solid shoes and just wait for the right moment with a clear head... dont start getting worried or anxious or thinking about anything other than what you are doing.

Now I've just come back to halifax and well, it's been a little different than last time. An area that was very safe last time had become unsafe with new people in the area and i was feeling a little cocky from knowing people and areas around here from the last time. This time , I had gotten a ride directly to halifax but it was a late one and I pulled an all nighter... but I really need my sleep. Being that overtired contributed to my decision making. Well when I did lie down for about an hour, I crashed WAY too hard.... ive never crashed that hard on the streets🤦‍♀️. Again I started worrying about all the wrong things, was having a little rat fiasco that I was using my cell flashlight for and blah blah... anyway I ended up falling asleep with a few of my things outside my sleeping bag 🤦‍♀️ someone did come.over and take both my phones my smokes my lighter and even my water bottle 🤦‍♀️ stupid stupid. And the worst part is the people who did it like helped me look around the area. How dumb of me.righr ?!?! Anyway in my case I got extremely lucky and a friend went to di some.detective work and ended up finding my phones for me ... but that's not usually how these things end. I was a dumbass !!! But I'll tell ya I'll never sleep with my shit out again, or be that overtired intentionally because apparently I need my sleep!!!!

And the last thing. I got these rats. I wanted a dog but I wanted more travel experience before I took that plunge. I heard rats were easy and after a ton of research, I decided I could handle it. Guys I love my rats Pinky and Brain. I love them and I love that I'm not totally alone .... but pinky is a huge fuck around. If I could redo it I would.choose boys because the girls are so so energetic and active and that's what I got  they are SO MUCH FUN .... BUT!! I have zero rest experience. Only readings. I thought I would get used to them.and stop worrying but I am constantly worrying about them fucking off ... I was trying to train them to sleep in my sleeping bag with me but I think one of my girls just loves being a hobo soooo much. This girl is going to turn all of my hair white guys I swear shes nuts and has taken off on me 4 times now. The last time was in the night I got robbed which is why my phones were even out... my other flashlight isnt the best. She was gone for three days but again if I wasnt so effin tired that night I would have put her in her box !!!!! She just loves to explore and them once shes had enough she comes back but it's ridiculous, one of these incidents like she just hopped off my arm into a giant pile of sticks IN THE WOODS!!!! Bitch lol. Anyway I'm gonna keep her as secure as possible and take some time before trying the sleeping bag again with that one.. her sister is so easy and chill but when pinky gets antsy shes like really set on going for a mission. I'm still dead set on having them sleep in my bag with me but they're so little right now and I'm honestly hoping so much that when they are bigger this wont be such a major stress in my life lol. I love my rats I'm so glad I got them... but honestly everyone says it's so easy and I'm here to tell you if you're a new rat owner it can be pretty hectic .... I will update on how it goes and what ends up working and if it's any easier when they are bigger 

Thanks a lot fam, sending love n good vibes to all


----------



## Bibs (Jul 28, 2021)

That sounds like a pretty wild time I'm glad you and your rat buddies are safe, sorry to hear about your phones n stuff it never ceases to amaze me how shitty people can be sometimes.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jul 28, 2021)

well, im glad to hear you're doing well overall despite some set backs. good luck wrangling those mice


----------



## WanderLost (Jul 28, 2021)

If I get rats I'm getting two males. They say they're less wiley. How are yours with trains?


----------



## Scat (Jul 28, 2021)

Dang, sorry to hear about the bumps in the road. Everything is a learning experience. I am totally thrilled about your rats though. They are such amazing creatures, wish they lived longer lives. Keep us updated on those rascals!


----------



## Spazz (Jul 28, 2021)

I love rats, but they sure don't sound easier than dogs, lol. Fur baby mama af here and I'm glad your girls are such great company. Babies are a lot of fun and a lot of work! Hopefully Pinky will mellow out as she grows up. What a little spitfire!


----------



## AG Golda (Jul 28, 2021)

WanderLost said:


> If I get rats I'm getting two males. They say they're less wiley. How are yours with trains?


Definitely supposed to be much less Wiley lol.... I will let you know !! I didnt have the rats for that hop but I will for the next one coming up soon


----------



## AG Golda (Jul 28, 2021)

Spazz said:


> I love rats, but they sure don't sound easier than dogs, lol. Fur baby mama af here and I'm glad your girls are such great company. Babies are a lot of fun and a lot of work! Hopefully Pinky will mellow out as she grows up. What a little spitfire!


HAHAHA right ?!?! Thanks a lot for that cuz I felt like a terrible mom all four times !


----------



## AG Golda (Jul 29, 2021)

Scat said:


> Dang, sorry to hear about the bumps in the road. Everything is a learning experience. I am totally thrilled about your rats though. They are such amazing creatures, wish they lived longer lives. Keep us
> 
> 
> IanIam said:
> ...





Matt Derrick said:


> well, im glad to hear you're doing well overall despite some set backs. good luck wrangling those mice


HAHA thanks so much, I got an actual carrier today with a handle instead of my rigged one.... and learned a ton from setbacks


----------



## Spazz (Jul 29, 2021)

AG Golda said:


> HAHAHA right ?!?! Thanks a lot for that cuz I felt like a terrible mom all four times !


I felt like a total nutcase the first week or so with my new baby, lol. She's settling in nicely, though, and not the only woad wabbit in Humboldt.

Ratties are a lot closer to "normal", but babies are intense. 

You can get some good advice about counterconditioning and positive training techniques from dog people and websites. Rats are smart as fuck.


----------



## AG Golda (Jul 29, 2021)

Scat said:


> Dang, sorry to hear about the bumps in the road. Everything is a learning experience. I am totally thrilled about your rats though. They are such amazing creatures, wish they lived longer lives. Keep us updated on those rascals!


Thank you !! Yes many lessons learned... omg pal... IM THRILLED TOO!!! Lol... really didnt think she was coming back this time !


----------



## AG Golda (Jul 29, 2021)

Spazz said:


> I felt like a total nutcase the first week or so with my new baby, lol. She's settling in nicely, though, and not the only woad wabbit in Humboldt.
> 
> Ratties are a lot closer to "normal", but babies are intense.
> 
> You can get some good advice about counterconditioning and positive training techniques from dog people and websites. Rats are smart as fuck.


HAHA!!! I look forward to them being larger I might put the rogue one on a harness at night lol... that Is an awesome tip!! 🔧yes SO SMART it's amazing to get to know and see that for my first time ! 🥰 I wanna teach mine to fetch loonies for me while panning 🤣


----------



## Spazz (Jul 29, 2021)

I'd get them both used to harnesses ASAP. My cat would have been roadkill a zillion times over without one, so the bunny wears hers 24/7 even though I haven't attached a leash to it yet.

They make them tiny enough for rats and they're dirt cheap.

They come with a stretchy leash that works great for keeping the pet safe while you follow along, but an experienced rat person might have some ideas about more serious leash training if you want to go that route.

They're like dogs only more so. I'm glad you have two of them
because they really are that social and it won't negatively affect their bond with you, the way littermate syndrome can with dogs.

I hope you post lots of updates.


----------



## AG Golda (Aug 1, 2021)

WanderLost said:


> If I get rats I'm getting two males. They say they're less wiley. How are yours with trains?


Update! Just finished a nearly 24 hour train ride with the babies and they did sooooo well !!!!!! I was worried about a 2 hour stop in moncton so I put them in their carrier for that but ended up taking them back out ... they were in my shirt the whole time chilling.... ran around in the sleeping bag a bit under CLOSE observation lol!! But they did so well I'm fkn thrilled


----------



## WanderLost (Aug 1, 2021)

Good to hear. I might get some next year, but I wanna figure out some kind of hearing protection for them cuz they have super sensitive hearing and I dont wanna stress em out. I was thinking ill make a really well insulated carrier to help block the sound.


----------



## gonz0 (Aug 5, 2021)

Sorry to hear about your stuff being stolen. Glad you and your rats are safe. Stay safe on the rails and good vibes.


----------



## coyote mogollon (Jan 29, 2022)

AG Golda said:


> Hi friends  after a ton of research and videos and guidance from a friend who's also on stp, I hopped my first train last month. That friend helped me get on but it was a solo ride from halifax to moncton. My mistake here was getting off a little bit too soon. I threw my pack off and watched for the barrel rolls but my pack sucks and I'm experimenting a lot with weight distribution.. anyway my pack kind of nose dived where I threw it, figured I was good to go. While judging, I started worrying way too much about being spotted. I was wearing improper footwear, good boots but they were a touch too big. When when I did jump, I instinctually used my arm to protect a couple of items that were in the front pocket of my jacket. This caused my posture to be thrown off and sent me down straight onto the shoulder of the arm that I had used for protection .. and hard. Really hard. I'll tell anyone who's new, wrap up your important stuff and put it somewhere where you dont have to worry about it.... make sure you have solid shoes and just wait for the right moment with a clear head... dont start getting worried or anxious or thinking about anything other than what you are doing.
> 
> Now I've just come back to halifax and well, it's been a little different than last time. An area that was very safe last time had become unsafe with new people in the area and i was feeling a little cocky from knowing people and areas around here from the last time. This time , I had gotten a ride directly to halifax but it was a late one and I pulled an all nighter... but I really need my sleep. Being that overtired contributed to my decision making. Well when I did lie down for about an hour, I crashed WAY too hard.... ive never crashed that hard on the streets🤦‍♀️. Again I started worrying about all the wrong things, was having a little rat fiasco that I was using my cell flashlight for and blah blah... anyway I ended up falling asleep with a few of my things outside my sleeping bag 🤦‍♀️ someone did come.over and take both my phones my smokes my lighter and even my water bottle 🤦‍♀️ stupid stupid. And the worst part is the people who did it like helped me look around the area. How dumb of me.righr ?!?! Anyway in my case I got extremely lucky and a friend went to di some.detective work and ended up finding my phones for me ... but that's not usually how these things end. I was a dumbass !!! But I'll tell ya I'll never sleep with my shit out again, or be that overtired intentionally because apparently I need my sleep!!!!
> 
> ...


Pinky and Brain, love it! Also yr precise description of off loading from a car. I’ve done it a few times and it’s no joke. I do hear things down in the US have tightened up in the yards, both with Bulls and gangs. Sounds like it’s getting rough as well up in the Great White?


----------

